# Hi Hi



## shannondavison (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi

My name's Shannon and I'm 18 and from Australia. I've always had a fascination with makeup and I've just recently after watching youtube videos thought about buying and practising makeup. 

I've lurked this forum for about 3 weeks now and it has so much helpful information so I thought I would finally post and say hi


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Shannon! Welcome to Specktra. Glad to see you out of lurking =)


----------



## shannondavison (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Hi Shannon! Welcome to Specktra. Glad to see you out of lurking =)_

 
Thank you


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

Shannon!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

to specktra Shannon!


----------



## shannondavison (Aug 3, 2010)

Thankyou everyone =D


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Shannon, welcome!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

to specktra Shannon


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Shannon!  Yay for leaving lurkville.  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Shannon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to read your posts!


----------

